# U.S. thwarts alleged Iranian government plot



## WingsofFury (13 Oct 2011)

Surprised this didn't get picked up by someone...pretty interesting read, right out of a movie.



> U.S. thwarts alleged Iranian government plot to assassinate Saudi envoy, bomb embassies
> 
> WASHINGTON— From Wednesday's Globe and Mail
> Published Tuesday, Oct. 11, 2011 2:20PM EDT
> ...



http://www.theglobeandmail.com/news/world/americas/us-accuses-iran-of-plot-to-assassinate-saudi-ambassador-to-washington/article2197504/


----------



## WingsofFury (13 Oct 2011)

And there's already some skeptics out there...



> Some analysts skeptical of alleged Iranian plot
> 
> By Reza Sayah, CNN
> updated 9:55 AM EST, Thu October 13, 2011
> ...



http://www.cnn.com/2011/10/12/us/analysis-iran-saudi-plot/index.html?hpt=hp_c1


----------



## FlyingDutchman (13 Oct 2011)

I cannot help but wonder if someone trying to discredit Iran.


----------



## Old Sweat (13 Oct 2011)

FlyingDutchman said:
			
		

> I cannot help but wonder if someone trying to discredit Iran.



This would be an incredibly stupid course of action, as it would discredit whoever was behind the false accusation. The claim may be the result of errors in the investigation, or it may be based on a false story planted by somebody, perhaps even the Iranians, to make the US government look horribly inept, or . . .


----------



## GAP (13 Oct 2011)

FlyingDutchman said:
			
		

> I cannot help but wonder if someone trying to discredit Iran.



like someone is trying to discredit the US about trying to catch drug lords and suppliers by selling them guns? Sometimes the truth is stranger than fiction.............


----------



## FlyingDutchman (13 Oct 2011)

GAP said:
			
		

> like someone is trying to discredit the US about trying to catch drug lords and suppliers by selling them guns? Sometimes the truth is stranger than fiction.............


You do raise a good point there.  It just seems like, I don't know, sloppyness on Iran's part.  Of course, it could just be the weak point in the chain.


----------



## Nemo888 (13 Oct 2011)

FlyingDutchman said:
			
		

> I cannot help but wonder if someone trying to discredit Iran.



Domestic and global financial crisis. Citizens starting to ask why the financial elite gets trillion dollar welfare while they become unemployed and lose their homes. The levers of Democratic control out of the hands of citizens and in the hands of media companies, trans-national elites and special interest. The Gulf of Tonkin or WMD's  were one off. America does not engage in that kind of behavior. What kind of a paranoid crackpot would think that now would be a good time for a false flag attack to distract from intractable domestic problems?


----------

